# Tren A, Mast P, TPP - Last and final



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 21, 2015)

Okay this is the last post im making regarding this shit, 

I'm so up and down with what I want to do, but the thing is that April 11th marks the date for a physique competition I'm trying to prep for. Tren A seems like the obvious choice and the perfect amount of time to do so. On that note I need some guidance. I have been reading several posts regarding Tren and mast sides. I want to address the critical ones.. Hair loss, aggression, insomnia..

24yo
5'7"
184lbs

This will be my third cycle. First cycle being Test C and anavar. Second cycle being TPP/NPP/T3/Winstrol. 

I want to cycle this, but the last experience I had with Test P was bad (test flu, swollen/irritated muscle). TPP didnt give me that, but would the Acetate ester potentially do the same??

My cycle was looking as such:

TPP: 500mg/wk
Tren A: 400mg/wk
Masteron: 400mg/wk
Anavar: 60mg/day

Arimidex: .5mg EOD or E3D
Caber: .25mg E3D
HCG: 500iu 2x/wk

PCT
Clomid: 100/100/50/50
Nolva: 40/40/20/20

Could this follow the M-W-F pin schedule?? 

I just want this stuff down to a T before I do anything hasty. This is the only forum I belong to and I feel very confident with everyone's input.

Thanks brothers,

-GS


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 21, 2015)

It's not the ester that causes test flu. That's your immune system reacting to an exogenous stimulus. Unless you happen to be allergic to the ester in prop I would say it was just a case of not so clean gear. Acetate should be fine for you I would think. 

Tren sides:
Hair loss- I have enough hair on my head and body to cover half the members here, females included. Ask POB about this lol. Nobody, NOT one person in my family, has MPB, went balding, or lost any significant amount of hair ever. I started to shed a little bit on tren e but I'm talking about a couple hairs in the shower here and there. Nothing ground breaking. It slowed down towards the end of the cycle. 
Sleep- I maybe one of a select few but my insomnia from tren went away after maybe the 3rd week. For the first 3wks I couldn't sleep for shit. Maybe 2-3 hrs of half assed sleep a night. After this time I went back to my everyday shitty sleep of about 4-5hrs a night. Ketotifen, Benadryl, etc may help with this. 
Aggression-I certainly felt much more aggression, lower tolerance to BS and stupidity, etc but I was able to control it fine in all but one instance which you wouldn't fault me for anyway if you knew the details and I'd have done anyway off tren too. I'm capable of controlling myself though much better than others, comes with being an Arab in a part of my state that doesn't like us. 

A MWF PIN AHCEDULE IS fine for those esters.


----------



## don draco (Jan 21, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> It's not the ester that causes test flu. That's your immune system reacting to an exogenous stimulus. Unless you happen to be allergic to the ester in prop I would say it was just a case of not so clean gear. Acetate should be fine for you I would think.
> 
> Tren sides:
> Hair loss- I have enough hair on my head and body to cover half the members here, females included. Ask POB about this lol. Nobody, NOT one person in my family, has MPB, went balding, or lost any significant amount of hair ever. I started to shed a little bit on tren e but I'm talking about a couple hairs in the shower here and there. Nothing ground breaking. It slowed down towards the end of the cycle.
> ...



Doc covered basically everything here.   Keep in mind that you'll only know which side effects you'll experience from tren once they hit you. Some side effects may be more common than others, but none of them are really guaranteed. 

For example, I personally don't suffer from insomnia on tren. My quality of sleep is typically great. I also don't experience any acne or bp issues. I did, however, experience some pretty heavy shedding and my hair thinned considerably.  And oddly enough, MPB does not run in my family.  I haven't gone bald, but it's very clear to me that my hair is much thinner now than it was before.  And on top of that, the shedding still hasn't completely stopped.. 5 months later.  As far as the aggression goes.. it's present, but controllable.


----------



## Captian Joniathis (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks ****ing good to me!!!!
I would follow everyday pin schedule to keep Tren levels stable in blood due to short half-life  for maximum gains!!!!!!!
if you didnt pin sat and sun your levels would diminish seeing as how tren acetate has like a 1-2 day half life 
If your dead set on doing everything you can for hair loss if your prone there's always Finasteride

why are you taking Anavar just curious?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes those esters will all work on a m/w/f pin schedule. Im not even going to get into another argument about that shit. (Cough cough captain stable)

As far as hairloss goes that is like doc said..case by case. I have mpb on both sides of my family and i have ran all the nastiest compounds known for hair loss all at the same time with stupid high doses. I still have a full head of hair. You can always do like I do and use preventative measures by using rogaine foam when you start the cycle. I wash my hair with dc labs shampoo and conditioner and i also will use spectral dc spray after inshower. I dont want to be bald like my old man haha

I wouldnt worry about sides from masteron to much...i dont think it even causes any...its one of the safest compounds to use...it may even me more safe than test?

And dont take the caber unless you need it...like when sex just feels really good but you cant reach orgasm....then take the caber


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jan 21, 2015)

don draco said:


> Doc covered basically everything here.   Keep in mind that you'll only know which side effects you'll experience from tren once they hit you. Some side effects may be more common than others, but none of them are really guaranteed.
> 
> For example, I personally don't suffer from insomnia on tren. My quality of sleep is typically great. I also don't experience any acne or bp issues. I did, however, experience some pretty heavy shedding and my hair thinned considerably.  And oddly enough, MPB does not run in my family.  I haven't gone bald, but it's very clear to me that my hair is much thinner now than it was before.  And on top of that, the shedding still hasn't completely stopped.. 5 months later.  As far as the aggression goes.. it's present, but controllable.



What dose were you running Don?


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 21, 2015)

Last year for my cutting cycle I actually ran the same exact compounds your about to run. I absolutely loved it! My strength went up pretty noticeably that people at my gym were definitely speculating I was on something. The Tren and the mast both got my muscles very hard and vascular. I never experienced the TRENSOMNIA until my last blast with tren E. Man that sucked! But like I said on tren A I never experienced it and the only sides that I noticed were more aggression and sometimes very little at most breathing issues. The mast did absolutely nothing whatsoever to my hair thank god. Never felt any sides from the mast except massive boners in the morning and libido was way up for sure. Only difference is I ran my dosages a little different from yours. Not by much though. I pinned M/W/F which worked out great for me and my dosages were TPP 400 mg TREN A 300 mg MAST P 400 mg and to be honest I also had var on hand but didn't have to use it because the Tren and mast worked out so well. Good luck bud your cycle and where exactly in Wisconsin are you from? I live in Milwaukee!


----------



## don draco (Jan 21, 2015)

Leiurus said:


> What dose were you running Don?



~400-500 tren e & 300-400 mast e pw if I remember correctly.  Forgot to mention in my original post that mast was also used, which most likely contributed to the shedding.  I was using nizoral during this time, but it didn't seem to help much at all.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 21, 2015)

Just curious but I could be wrong .  Might you be a bit to jacked for physique show?


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 21, 2015)

Stevethedream said:


> Last year for my cutting cycle I actually ran the same exact compounds your about to run. I absolutely loved it! My strength went up pretty noticeably that people at my gym were definitely speculating I was on something. The Tren and the mast both got my muscles very hard and vascular. I never experienced the TRENSOMNIA until my last blast with tren E. Man that sucked! But like I said on tren A I never experienced it and the only sides that I noticed were more aggression and sometimes very little at most breathing issues. The mast did absolutely nothing whatsoever to my hair thank god. Never felt any sides from the mast except massive boners in the morning and libido was way up for sure. Only difference is I ran my dosages a little different from yours. Not by much though. I pinned M/W/F which worked out great for me and my dosages were TPP 400 mg TREN A 300 mg MAST P 400 mg and to be honest I also had var on hand but didn't have to use it because the Tren and mast worked out so well. Good luck bud your cycle and where exactly in Wisconsin are you from? I live in Milwaukee!



Milwaukee as well haha, Eastside. I go to UWM.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 21, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Just curious but I could be wrong .  Might you be a bit to jacked for physique show?



Maybe. But if thats the case, I will sign BB instead. Or both.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 21, 2015)

Mast is a good compound. Used it once, but its not for me honestly. I rather pin other shit. It's good for freeing up extra test, another AI in a sense, and even if youre not drunk you'll still throw it to a fat chick. Good luck man


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 21, 2015)

GenetixSupreme said:


> Milwaukee as well haha, Eastside. I go to UWM.



Nice!! I have a few buddies who attend UWM that I train with at my local gym. GO PANTHERS!


----------



## Captian Joniathis (Jan 22, 2015)

cough cough "Cobra Know It All"
Nobody here is trying to start an arguement with your "Shit"


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 22, 2015)

Captian Joniathis said:


> cough cough "Cobra Know It All"
> Nobody here is trying to start an arguement with your "Shit"



Bet you didnt know 15 munutes could save you 15% on car insurance!


----------



## shenky (Jan 22, 2015)

I just want to add that the sides of any steroid are on individual to individual basis.

Last cycle was tren e and I experienced no sleep issues, no irritability, no cough...only sweats and that was 500mg

I'm already bald, so..


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 22, 2015)

That's a sweet ride my fav cycle is VERY similar


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 23, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Bet you didnt know 15 munutes could save you 15% on car insurance!


ROLMMFAO&#55357;&#56833; Damn Yall tickle the **** out of me lol


----------

